# Christmas leftovers at Battersea



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

From Christmas eve until until New years day 96 dogs and 52 cats were dumped at the rescues three sites including these pups...

Leftover Christmas present puppies? dumped at Battersea on New Year?s Eve - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home

Doesnt it just beg for tighter controls on breeding and ownership...


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh dear god makes me so mad!


----------



## marioblaire (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't fully understand why some people would do that to pity animals like dogs and cats. Every living creature in this world should be protected by human. Each of us have a responsibility to give them the fair treatment they need. That kind of thing makes me sad really.


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies (Dec 31, 2012)

tighten up rules as in breeders not to breed unless reserved. they were am crossbreeds so what right had they to breed them ready for chrimbo eh? (


----------



## PitterLe (Jan 15, 2013)

oh Its Makes Me too mad . lol/x


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

So sad.  Someone I have on FB posted 3 links just as examples of puppies on Gumtree that were unwanted Christmas presents. 
It's absolutely awful. They're basically just bred to go straight into rescue. 

Rescues fight tirelessly all year round to rehome unwanted dogs, and these breeders just breed as many as possible in the lead up to Xmas, and throw them in the direction of any clueless person who thinks that a puppy might be a good present. 
Then surprise surprise, hundreds of never-even-really-wanted puppies, that shouldn't even exist, get dumped in rescues for them to deal with. :mad2:
It's no start to a life for any animal.  The whole thing angers me!!


----------

